# They wanted a cheap fixture at a servicable hieght



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Should have used a keyless :laughing:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Box not supported.
Conduit not secured within 3' of box.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

tkb said:


> Box not supported.
> Conduit not secured within 3' of box.


If it's rigid or IMC don't the rules change?

(Not assuming it is either of those)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> If it's rigid or IMC don't the rules change?
> 
> (Not assuming it is either of those)


314.23(F), exceptions.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats good thinking.:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 314.23(F), exceptions.


I really should get a 2nd copy to keep in the house, I don't feel like running out to my car, (down the block), to get my codebook!


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

tkb said:


> Box not supported.
> Conduit not secured within 3' of box.


Legal in Canada if that's rigid and he used the proper cover plate to hang it off the deck


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I really should get a 2nd copy to keep in the house, I don't feel like running out to my car, (down the block), to get my codebook!


Nobody really cares if you can't spout off every code article online.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I really should get a 2nd copy to keep in the house, I don't feel like running out to my car, (down the block), to get my codebook!


Nobody really cares if you can't spout off every code article online off the top of your head.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jza said:


> Nobody really cares if you can't spout off every code article online off the top of your head.


 Is this one of those cases? We have a car dealer in our area, that always has 2 identical radio ads, one after the other.

His motto is : If it's worth saying....it's worth saying twice! :jester:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 314.23(F), exceptions.


I seriously doubt if it applies with hack installation.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Seems like a wall mount would have been a better option.


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

Wall mount yes no issues.....goood thinking:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Nobody really cares if you can't spout off every code article online off the top of your head.


Take the d*ck out of your a$$ butterscotch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Nobody really cares if you can't spout off every code article online off the top of your head.



If he could do that, why would he need an actual code book sitting in front of him? :001_huh:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Removed comment directed at Frasbee.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If a wood chuck could chuck wood .............


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> That was the answer i got when i asked about this one:laughing:


Red tag 110.3(B)

The fixture is designed and intended to mount against a surface.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Huh, forgot to spell check it:laughing:

I removed it hoping no-one would quote it fast enough. 

I lost.:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

A stem-hung punchbowl?

Only in New York City!

Get a rope.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Red tag 110.3(B)
> 
> The fixture is designed and intended to mount against a surface.


Why are you trolling me on my thread ? It's not my installation, I could careless red tag or green. You need to step away from that code book for a minute and enjoy life. let the inspectors do the red tagging, were you a hall monitor in HS?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Why are you trolling me on my thread ? It's not my installation, I could careless red tag or green. You need to step away from that code book for a minute and enjoy life. let the inspectors do the red tagging, were you a hall monitor in HS?


 
We know you weren't. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Why are you trolling me on my thread ?


Posting the applicable code section in an electrical forum is hardly trolling.

But as long as it is bothering you I will be sure to keep it up.



> It's not my installation, I could careless red tag or green.


You must care, you took the time to reply about it. :laughing:




> You need to step away from that code book for a minute and enjoy life.


You think I needed the book to know that one? :no:

I enjoy life just fine, have a nice family and a women that I love and respect. Thank you for your loving concern though .... :thumbsup:



> were you a hall monitor in HS?


No I was a punk and sold pot and acid.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Posting the applicable code section in an electrical forum is hardly trolling.
> 
> But as long as it is bothering you I will be sure to keep it up.
> 
> ...


Ah the reformed type, just like ex smokers and the hippies from the sixties..........it's great enjoying life and being young at heart, isn't it ?


----------

